# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  New skin

## I Robot

Regular visitors will notice that we have a new look about the site. This is a new skin that we could be using as the site default, depending on feedback.

Right now, I've made it the only available skin to basically test for bugs. It is a fairly radical revision. If you find any unexpected results, please make a comment here so that I can look into getting the problem solved.

So far I've found one that just isn't going away without a fight  :Oops: 

Once we've got this skin bedded down, I'll open up the old scheme for those who prefer that look. Thanks for your help.

Feel free to give feedback, comments and suggestions.

----------


## bullfrog

I like the new one a lot! It flows very nicely and has a very nice combination of greys.

If we had to vote, I'd vote for the new one  :Wink:

----------


## Candy Bouwer

diffrent...out with the old,  in with the new!

----------


## I Robot

For the time being we're back to the old skin while we experiment with a few bits and pieces. Once we're settled on all the changes, I'll integrate them into the Mod 3 skin referred to above.

Thanks for your patience and, of course and as always, suggestions and comments are most welcome.

----------


## Dave A

Well the bugs in the new skin are fixed. There *are* a couple of smaller touches to sort out still, but it's working the way it should and is valid code.

I hope you enjoy our new look.

----------


## duncan drennan

Hey! It really looks nice, clean, and professional  :Wink:

----------

